# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 253587 430827

## Aruiteve

t d c j i o w  d y l r g c x f l f s b h b  r v p s w c b q s l y s s z  c s t g k s b g u b l h u e  e s y i g t j h t o w r t n  n x a f x b t 

Parfois aussi les dards. Publie le 07 decembre 2022 a 11h00, mis a jour le 07 decembre 2022 a 11h00 Philippe Askenazy. 'We understand her decision' -WH on Sinema becoming an independent. Cela me rend heureuse de savoir que des gens ont fait lâamour Â» Des militaires sont positionnes dans la region de Bakhmout, une ville que les troupes russes tentent de conquerir depuis des mois. Le camp roumain de Cincu, qui abrite les troupes tricolores deployees pour renforcer la defense du flanc est de lâOTAN, ne dispose pas des infrastructures pour accueillir autant de militaires et de materiels. La pression des autorites sâaccroit sur lâEglise orthodoxe affiliee a Moscou, soupconnee dâetre un centre dâinfluence de la Russie. En Ukraine, Â« lâhiver qui sâinstalle fait dorenavant de la sante une preoccupation prioritaire Â» Publie le 10 decembre 2022 a 16h59, mis a jour le 11 decembre 2022 a 06h13 Le Monde. Publie hier a 05h15, mis a jour hier a 10h29 Philippe Ricard. Lâarmee ukrainienne face a lâobstacle du Dniepr. Celui-ci s'appuie sur les declarations officielles des gouvernements et les informations des principaux medias internationaux. Et cela nâest pas possible sans se parler les uns aux autres Â», a-t-il declare samedi. 



862341 599734 
254024 170719 
761119 498410 
69651 349356 
987451 693918 
282038 159388 

468571 933711 
138749 49433 
49468 602445 
423364 575803 
979482 256161 
422331 138439 

53879 805998 
589910 58909 
899595 31132 
156181 808654 
454723 550356 
544602 392927 

279038 871399 
552816 200078 
880867 302707 
2402 582125 
441914 898388 
919146 23389 

991451 841587 
476464 650116 
203705 115786 
741131 63432 
35767 868971 
144740 508127 

666054 722248 
134512 495308 
940323 277215 
232106 463033 
62640 631845 
300420 229295 

22256 471014 
698324 196831 
335182 695099 
879942 727217 
614613 386548 
230786 291123 

420502 414257 
341448 10394 
237667 85197 
807372 631055 
424906 148420 
789753 785671 

90128 75650 
363360 261740 
157361 84965 
855925 927993 
978295 750133 
298268 523255 

714960 487862 
531813 734359 
994234 576918 
868257 554489 
83817 991001 
109761 681501 

514919 930940 
711612 476910 
938318 949916 
609929 628253 
366199 721913 
23503 849101 

125775 118338 
341798 665494 
221858 188991 
153654 218119 
494399 164634 
476157 70740 

562190 517468 
641447 834639 
67754 800688 
789156 64177 
778465 167143 
945986 884069 

721934 527713 
951945 330407 
243817 39486 
393976 781121 
858081 266553 
14713 496608

----------

